

“I'm a convicted terrorist. I fly a lot. And the TSA won't leave me alone.” - eeturunen
http://jetsettingterrorist.com/

======
greenyoda
The scariest part of this is that the TSA is wasting all these resources on
someone who got labeled as a "terrorist" due to his conviction for this:

 _" The property crime for which he was convicted dates back to 1997 when he
went on a cross-country road trip freeing minks from fur farms in three
states. His weapon of mass destruction was a pair of bolt cutters."_[1]

Which means that these resources are _not_ being spent on protecting us from
actual terrorists, you know, those guys who want to kill lots of people and
cause, um, terror. (I can't really see a stampede of liberated minks as
something that might inspire terror.)

[1]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/10/22/jetsettin...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/10/22/jetsetting-
terrorist-was-watchlisted-for-animal-activism/)

This reference can be found on his "about" page:

[http://jetsettingterrorist.com/about-a-tsa-labeled-
terrorist...](http://jetsettingterrorist.com/about-a-tsa-labeled-terrorist/)

~~~
jacquesm
In NL a former animal activist shot and killed a politician. Maybe this has
caused all animal activists to be labelled as extremely dangerous?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pim_Fortuyn](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pim_Fortuyn)

It would be a totally nonsense link but I've seen even weirder ones (such as
sharing a name with a terrorist, as if names are supposed to be unique
somehow).

